# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [CD Player] αλλαγη κεφαλης lazer σε pioneer cdj 200

## παναγιωτης1983

Καλημερα παιδια.Αντικατεστησα μια κεφαλη lazer σε ενα cd player pioneer cdj 200 αλλα αυτη δεν παιζει.Ξερει κανενας μηπως θελει καποια ρυθμιση και αν ναι πως γινεται αυτη?Ευχαριστω εκ των πρωτερων.

----------


## jimmycorfu

καλημερα,συνηθως πανω στο πλακετακι της κεφαλης υπαρχει ενα βραχηκυκλωμα με κοληση το αφαιρεις με ενα κολητηρι .

----------

παναγιωτης1983 (19-06-12)

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

έκανες  την  πιο  δύσκολη  αλλαγή  laser  άλλαξες  το   laser μαζί  με  τον  μηχανισμό (γνήσιο) ή  έβαλες  σκέτο  laser (ιμιτασιόν);
το  μεγάλο  πρόβλημα  εκτός  από  το laser  είναι  και  τα  ρυθμιστικά,  αν  όμως  τα  έχεις  πειράξει  δεν  έρχετε  με  τίποτα, σου  βγάζει  κωδικό  8303;

----------

παναγιωτης1983 (19-06-12)

----------


## mariosinsuex

Ξεκόλλα το βραχυκύκλωμα που έχουν όλες οι laser κεφαλές από το εργοστάσιο.
Θα παίξει.

----------

παναγιωτης1983 (19-06-12)

----------


## παναγιωτης1983

> έκανες  την  πιο  δύσκολη  αλλαγή  laser  άλλαξες  το   laser μαζί  με  τον  μηχανισμό (γνήσιο) ή  έβαλες  σκέτο  laser (ιμιτασιόν);
> το  μεγάλο  πρόβλημα  εκτός  από  το laser  είναι  και  τα  ρυθμιστικά,  αν  όμως  τα  έχεις  πειράξει  δεν  έρχετε  με  τίποτα, σου  βγάζει  κωδικό  8303;


αλλαξα ολη την κεφαλη μαζι με τον μηχανισμο..δεν μου βγαζει καποιο error απλα με το που βαζω το cd το γυρναει 3 φορες και το πεταει εξω

----------


## παναγιωτης1983

> αλλαξα ολη την κεφαλη μαζι με τον μηχανισμο..δεν μου βγαζει καποιο error απλα με το που βαζω το cd το γυρναει 3 φορες και το πεταει εξω


Αυτος ειναι ενας λογος που αυτο το forum ειναι Νουμερο 1..Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια,το προβλημα ηταν στο βραχυκυκλωμα στην πλακετα.Το ξεκολησα μετα την ρυθμισα και τωρα πεταει.Καλο απογευμα σε ολους!

----------

patent61 (19-06-12)

----------


## picdev

για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα, όταν έχει πρόβλημα η κεφαλή του laser , τι αλλάζουμε?
όλο τη  μηχανισμό? ή μονο το laser? το ρωτάω γιατί δεν ξέρω τι παίζει με τη ρύθμιση
και έχω ένα hi fi που σταμάτησε να διαβάζει cd
ευχαριστώ

----------


## kostas640

> για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα, όταν έχει πρόβλημα η κεφαλή του laser , τι αλλάζουμε?
> όλο τη  μηχανισμό? ή μονο το laser? το ρωτάω γιατί δεν ξέρω τι παίζει με τη ρύθμιση
> και έχω ένα hi fi που σταμάτησε να διαβάζει cd
> ευχαριστώ


Αμα σε συμφέρει άλλαξε όλο τον μηχανισμό. αλλιώς μόνο κεφαλή.

----------


## picdev

> Αμα σε συμφέρει άλλαξε όλο τον μηχανισμό. αλλιώς μόνο κεφαλή.


αν αλλάξεις μόνο τη κεφαλή δεν θέλει ρύθμιση? αν κουνήσεις λίγο τα γραναζάκια η κεφαλή δεν χάνει την αρχή?

----------


## betacord85

τεχνικος της pioneer στον Αξαρλη α.ε μελος του σαρε αναλαμβανει επισκευες μονο pioneer μηχανηματα και οτιδιποτε ιαπωνικα vintage μηχανηματα...επικοινωνιστε στο email gammysat@yahoo.gr Γιωργος

----------


## kostas640

> αν αλλάξεις μόνο τη κεφαλή δεν θέλει ρύθμιση? αν κουνήσεις λίγο τα γραναζάκια η κεφαλή δεν χάνει την αρχή?


Εχω την εντύπωση πως όχι... εχω αλλάξει και έχω κουνήσει κεφαλές laser κυριως για καθάρισμα και δεν έχει χάσει καμία... δεν παίζει ρόλο νομιζω αυτό που λες. ας το βεβαιώσει όμως κάποιος γιατι δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός.

----------


## ezizu

Η αρχή της κεφαλής,όπως λες, δεν χάνεται αν κουνήσεις τα γρανάζια.Υπάρχει κάποιος μικροδιακόπτης,που <<βλέπει>>  την αρχική θέση της κεφαλής.
Κανονικά, όταν αλλάζεις την κεφαλή laser,θα πρέπει να γίνει έλεγχος , με κατάλληλο CD ρυθμίσεων και ίσως χρειαστεί κάποια μικρορύθμιση.

----------

